# Working on new app for low-FODMAP diet: want to hear your opinion!



## EvaS (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi all- I am currently developing an app that is meant to help guide users through the low-FODMAP diet.

Brief Description of the app: Our app will have a meal planning feature that will offer the user a wide range of delicious low-FODMAP recipes to choose from and then generate a shopping list for them. The recipes are all inspired by the motto "food as medicine" to ensure that the patient is both healthy and adhering to the diet. Additionally, the app with have a symptom tracker and guided support during the Rechallenging phase of the diet.

Some things I am curious about:




Given that the low FODMAP diet is very restrictive I am curious if anyone has tried the low-FODMAP diet and thinks it is realistic for patients to stick to a completely low-FODMAP diet for months?



What are your general thoughts about this app proposal and do you think it would be something you would use?



Finally, if you have tried the low-FODMAP diet: How did it go? What do you think would have made this an easier experience for you?


Appreciate any and all feedback, after all this app is being created to help improve the lives of those with IBS!


----------



## alexho (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi, I wonder if your app is still in the works.

I use the Monash app and if I have to rate it, I would give it 2 stars (out of five).

I would love to have an app that would help to to track the amount of FODMAP I consume, since the main goal of the FODMAP diet is to limit the FODMAP intake.

Btw, about the 2 stars for the Monash app -- I cannot even filter the foods it lists by the FODMAP types it contains...


----------



## GiorgioJovani (Mar 19, 2020)

I have to be on a total FODMAP diet but I fear not getting enough nutrients. I had to use two apps to ensure nutrition. It would be nice if nutritional values and FODMAP were all in one app.


----------

